# 7x10 mini lathe moter replacement



## abunai (Jun 6, 2018)

The motor is ready to die. The fan already exploded.
Looking for suggestions on a replacement motor.
Doesn't have to be an exact fit.


----------



## The_Apprentice (Jun 6, 2018)

> The fan already exploded.



I'm not too sure what that means, but I am curious, were you doing super heavy cuts and it started to go all of a sudden?

It should not be too hard for us to find a replacement motor option for your 7x10, but I am wondering which model you have.

This may be what you are looking for though...

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1311&category=

You can always go for the cheap route, or take this opportunity to upgrade to a brushless system.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 6, 2018)

How does the motor mount. Would a industrial sewing machine motor adapt to it..  there variable speed reversing , even brushless models too. And there not costly .


----------



## abunai (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't want to replace it with another of the same kind.
It will only blow again.
How heavy duty are sewing machine motors????


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 7, 2018)

Going by the ones I've seen and used they're reliable and run strong , speeds can be set to what you want . Most have dial in or push button style   controls. With the lathe type set up I'm sure it'll work just great , compared to the picture of the replacement . Ck them out on eBay some are up to 1HP and speeds 5,000 rpms  and more , the new brushless models are more compact. I know if I ever need one that's where ill look first. Most cost $100. - $300. At most .


----------



## abunai (Jun 7, 2018)

I checked on the LMS web site.
Their motor is a 250W 110V.  $186.95
Little to expensive for me.
What is 250W compared to HP?????
Most motors I see on ebay, are listed in HP and not watts.


----------



## homebrewed (Jun 8, 2018)

1HP is about 750 watts.  But you won't get a real 1-horse output from a 750 watt motor because they aren't 100% efficient.  You won't see any machines in this class sporting horsepower specs.  It's all about what looks better to the average consumer, 250 watts or (at most) 1/3HP ....


----------



## abunai (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you all for the info
I will be looking for a motor with a little more power than 250W / 1/3HP.
Mounting is not a concern. I will make it fit some how.
It's a spare machine that a friend was using.
Don't really need it, but good to have a small lathe around.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 9, 2018)

abunai said:


> Mounting is not a concern. I will make it fit some how.
> It's a spare machine that a friend was using.
> Don't really need it, but good to have a small lathe around.


Is it possible to connect the lathe to a bigger induction motor via pulleys?something like the older Logan ,Craftsman,SB ?  just thinking out loud.


----------



## chillywilly (Jun 10, 2018)

check out Steve Jordan on u tube.  



  He's god a lot of nice mods. for mini lathes. G'luck


----------



## abunai (Jun 10, 2018)

Interesting, but a little over kill for me.
I do have some DC treadmill motors.
I'll how I might fit one of them.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 10, 2018)

It does look a little overkill but it's doable ,I would use whatever motor I have available that has a pulley, the direct OEM replacement  motor for the lathe would be ideal  but if the lathe is not worth the extra expense, this looks like a great  solution.


----------

